# Wife panty fetish



## nyjet (Aug 2, 2017)

Does anyone have a fetish for their wife's panties? For some reason I find it erotic to use my wife's worn panties when I mastubate.


----------



## Roxxolid (Jul 29, 2015)

Hmu

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

Must be mind-blowing when you use your actual wife for actual sex! :surprise:


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Seems like a legit conversation. So I'll jump in. In answer to the OP question.... NO.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

It's really not that uncommon but you should let her know and if she doesn't like it, stop.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Just don't wear them or a bra on your head. Crappy movies do that.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I hear there's money in the used-panty business. Maybe you can set up shop and buy your wife a dress that fits.


----------



## nyjet (Aug 2, 2017)

I just love her scent. She knows that I do. She has left a few pairs of them around for me to masturbate with. just something about it...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I hear there's money in the used-panty business. Maybe you can set up shop and buy your wife a dress that fits.


*Yeah, but I think he'd better line up a quality control department first before he ever thinks about going dress shopping!*


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

My real fetish Jet is redheaded chicks with big boobs wearing dark, low cut blouses.


----------



## nyjet (Aug 2, 2017)

VladDracul said:


> My real fetish Jet is redheaded chicks with big boobs wearing dark, low cut blouses.


I agree!!!....:wink2:


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

I rather liked the Mars bar scene with the three boobed lady. An Arnold movie. 

Anyway, maybe you could patent and bottle the scent.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

I would be a liar if I said I've never masturbated with a well worn set of panties on my face.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh goodie - a newbie with 4 posts all in the Sex section - with an avatar of a woman falling out of her shirt, and telling us how he likes to wear his wife's underwear during spank time. 

Chaturbate must be down.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Jul 30, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Oh goodie - a newbie with 4 posts all in the Sex section - with an avatar of a woman falling out of her shirt, and telling us how he likes to wear his wife's underwear during spank time.
> 
> Chaturbate must be down.


What makes you so righteous even if so??
You sound like an old school mother with tones of self flattering impressions. 

Or you were born an experienced perfect 100% pure saint?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

And you are telling us why?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Jason Bourne said:


> What makes you so righteous even if so??
> You sound like an old school mother with tones of self flattering impressions.
> 
> Or you were born an experienced perfect 100% pure saint?


No, you are reading her all wrong. She has been hurt by men and tends to lash out a lot. For some reason she thinks that men being interested in sex is unusual. But mostly she just has enmity.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Yeah, but I think he'd better line up a quality control department first before he ever thinks about going dress shopping!*


*Which greatly reminds me of this joke:

A guy goes into this recently-opened local pub to slake his thirst and during the course of the evening exclaims to all present, "I'll tell you what! I can tell the type of any wood that you may have, even blindfolded! Any bets?" 

The barkeep offered up his personal bet of $100, to which the braggart patron so graciously accepted!

Having some wood parts left over from the bars's most recent construction, they were brought out by the barkeep, along with a double-lined blindfold.

The patron was then tightly blindfolded, while all of the other patrons gathered around, and the test began in earnest!

A piece of wood was laid upon the bar before him and he was asked to sniff and identify. To which he said, "Now that piece of wood is definitely Southern pine," which was the correct answer! "Lucky guess," exclaimed the barkeep! "Try this!"

Another piece of wood was laid before the blindfolded man, and he sniffed rather freely, who quickly and correctly identified it as "Lebanese Cedar!" "Damn," exclaimed the frustrated bartender!

Not to be outdone, the flustered bartender had a sly trick up his sleeve so he had his waitress take off her panties, sit upon the bar right before the blindfolded man. Having been told to sniff the board, the patron took a rather long whiff and had a most bewildered look suddenly come over his face. "That is most interesting," he said! I can't really tell! Would you please turn the board over for me?"

The waitress resituated herself with her a$$ end now right up in the blinded guys nose. He inhaled quite deeply with a burgeoning grin enveloping his face!

"Just who in the hell are you trying to fool?", he exclaimed! "Why that's nothing more than a fungus-covered plank from a craphouse door that fell off of a damned tuna boat!"*


----------



## NickTheChemist (Apr 26, 2017)

nyjet said:


> Does anyone have a fetish for their wife's panties? For some reason I find it erotic to use my wife's worn panties when I mastubate.


Sexpositive--there is nothing wrong with that, bro. Especially since your wife is okay with it. There is a very primal side of sex and there are plenty of reasons to be turned on by her scent.

I wish you all the best and zero spank-shamming.


----------



## musiclover (Apr 26, 2017)

nyjet said:


> Does anyone have a fetish for their wife's panties? For some reason I find it erotic to use my wife's worn panties when I mastubate.


Whatever makes you happy...


----------



## theDrifter (Mar 20, 2017)

After feet, I think panty fetish is the next most common. Embrace your kink...


----------



## nyjet (Aug 2, 2017)

glad to see there are others that share the same fetish. I didn't mean to offend anyone here, I was just curious to see if there were others with the same desires for their wife.

She is OK with me doing this and does find it to be a turn on for her as well....


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Jason Bourne said:


> What makes you so righteous even if so??
> You sound like an old school mother with tones of self flattering impressions.
> 
> Or you were born an experienced perfect 100% pure saint?


You're kidding, right? This whole thread was an obvious opportunity for the OP to discuss his fetish and see if there's any likeminded people to share this with. The very first reply was "hmu" (hit me up. As in "do share"). His previous avatar was probably his own wife. This was also the OP's very first post on TAM.

All of this is absolutely fine, of course - it's just not terribly appropriate HERE. This isn't a sex fetish forum, where people go to have their kinky fun and trade pictures of their wives or sell used panties. This is "Talk About Marriage", where people go for marital advice.

I'll bet you dollars to donuts that if a mod were to check out the PM's this poster has sent/received, there'd be various pictures being shared.

The internet is a vast place, filled with all kinds of sites that deal with this subject, and is full of like-minded people.

Why anyone would choose to go to a _marital advice_ forum to declare their love for their wife's used panties is beyond me, but I guess that's part of the kink. Anonymous exhibitionism.


----------

